# Trivia 3/1



## luckytrim (Mar 1, 2019)

trivia 3/1
Spring has sprung ! – and it’s snowing !

DID YOU KNOW...
When the first ‘Harry Potter’ novel was published, only  500
copies were printed.

1. Who am I ??
I was born Benjamin Kubelsky , and I'm famous for my Radio-TV  comedy/variety
show that ran from 1932 thru 1965.  when I passed away, I was  "39 years
old".... who am I ?
2. In which province is the capital of Canada?
3. Name That Flick !
James Stewart stars in this 1966 movie about the survivors of  a Sahara
Desert plane crash.
4. The Rock band R.E.O. Speedwagon's name refers to what  ?
  a. - a Child's red Wagon
  b. - a Delivery Service
  c. - a Fire Truck
  d. - a Delivery Truck
5. John Grisham's novels almost always deal with the topic of  lawyers and 
the law. I know one exception to this... It's is about a seven  year old boy 
growing up in Arkansas, and the various people in his life.  Not a lawyer or 
courtroom in sight! Name that Book !
  a. - Noble House
  b. - A Painted House
  c. - A Doll's House
  d. - Brick House
6. What's the Capital of Tasmania ?
7. How many years does the Mexican President serve  ?
8. Who had the 1986 Billboard Top 40 Pop Singles Number One  song "Rock Me 
Amadeus"?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Because of all of the gasses and materials captured by Its  immense gravity,
Jupiter’s diameter is growing at a rate of 2 Cm. per  year.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. I am Jack Benny !
2. Ontario
3. The Flight of the Phoenix
4. - d
5. - b
6. Hobart
7. a Single Term of Six Years
8. Falco

CRAP !!
Because Jupiter generates its own heat, it shrinks 2 cm every  year. When it
was first formed, it was about twice its current diameter, and  it was much
hotter.


----------

